#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  LinkedIn Launches New 'Support' Reaction to Help Job Seekers.

## Bhavya

One of the first steps to finding a good job opportunity is to let people know you're looking for it. That's why LinkedIn has launched a new 'Support' reaction to give another response option for job seekers during COVID-19, LinkedIn also adding some other new features to help people who are looking for new jobs, amid the shifting economic condition caused by the COVID-19 pandemic. Check out the LinkedIn blog to find more information about this new feature.



[img]undefined[/img]

----------

